

PunkThis: two PCs in one - rytis
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/PunkThis-two-PCs-in-one-1252987.html

======
phlux
I have been wanting this for eons.

I cant wait to get hold of this.

I also think that laptops should be configured to be able to access and play
media from an SD slot without the full machine powered on. E.g. play MP3 files
from the SD slot for hours such that if on a plane - going to sleep - I can
play the files through the headphones utilizing very little power.

